# Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Memovox



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been wearing this watch for two days now and all I can say is wow! I really love it. I just wish it had AR coating on the crystal or a domed plexi, then it would be perfect.

Here are two pics I took yesterday evening.


----------



## VetteBandit (Feb 19, 2009)

Great looking watch. I am a big fan of the master compressor line. Very elegant yet very fesh look. Currently debating the GMT vs the Chrono 2.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

That is a beautiful watch and your photos make it look even better! Wear it in the best of health and congratulations.
N


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic pictures of a timeless classic!
I will wear mine until my arms fall of!
Picture not the same quality as Yours Sir. But anyway...|>


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pictures! This is the first JLC model I ever tried on - still looks good to my eye.

Nigel


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

I'am also in love with this model mine is with JLCs bracelet (pure class) on,
shut I go for another JLC it would be the Polaris thats is my dream JLC.


----------

